# Online Tractor Pulling Game



## mullercarl (Mar 20, 2006)

Check out the new online tractor pulling game at www.mullermotorsports.com

Let me know what you think of this game. I hope to Build a new game soon and I need your feedback.

www.mullermotorsports.com 

Thanks
Carl A. Muller


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mullercarl _
> *Check out the new online tractor pulling game at www.mullermotorsports.com
> 
> Let me know what you think of this game. I hope to Build a new game soon and I need your feedback.
> ...


Carl,
Hi and welcome to TF, I hate to tell you that your bottom link is not working but your embedded one is fine! Suggest that you contact admin directly for a commercial link!!

Once again, the best of luck with your enterprise!!

Archdean


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Carl, that is really cool. Honored to have you post your tractor gaming efforts here. I only could get in the high 180s in my attempts, but I am not an experienced tractor puller....tell us more about the idea, the game, programming, and hints to win it! 

I have some ideas for the game, its expansion and details. 
Let's chat!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Bottom link fixed!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Got it to about 260.....nothing further... no full pulls yet!!! 

:cheers:


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Had fun playing. Got my pull to 195 no more. Anyone do a full pull run yet? -Tom


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

267.9


----------



## mullercarl (Mar 20, 2006)

I have not been able to get past 285 today I do have the advanage that I programmed the game and know where the tight spots in the track. I have gotten a 314 full pull when I first published the game. I know it is possible to get a full pull. it takes perfect air pressure and perfect weight and a great line down the track to get that far.

Thanks for all your support. 
Carl A. Muller

www.mullermotorsports.com


----------



## mullercarl (Mar 20, 2006)

*Online Game Hints*

Ok here is the hints I will give. 
TIre PRessure 

If pressure is too high you will spin and not get traction
if pressure is too low sometimes in pulling the tires will buckle in the center and not give a good pull. 

Read the color of the track that does give some hints. Light,Dark but different times pulling the track will be a bit different.
but generally the same. 

Thanks For the support
Online Game


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

253.7
6 psi
Weight Front

Now Where are the chicks????


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

269....

HEY, CHECK IT OUT......

:tractorsm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Exclusive partnership with Tractorforum now!
Check it out!


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

286.9 My best so far.


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

mullercarl great game and nice site pulled 270 cant get any higher still trying thanks for the fun enjoy the forum later Jay


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

278 today.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

274 and love the Tractorforum logo! Really cool game.
Thanks, Carl!


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

ok i give up for now high of 294.1 ---- 8 psi to 7 but love the game thanks later Jay


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

The logo is good and my score would be higher if you put some chicks in the stands!!  tiphat


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Carl...email me when you can.....need a better logo for your sponsorship!


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Got close --- 292 --- fun little game.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Got the link fixed to your site at top of TF! Thanks, Carl....
and only got 290 today!


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

This is more addicting than heroine...well...almost anyway.

Nice game, thanks for sharing...


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

nice lobsta there Drawbar! HeHo! Down here in LA, we have some nice crabs, but nothin' like that! Reminds me of a time when I had to defend my traps with a 30-06, some else was out runnin' them all of the time. 

Remember dad always preaching about never touchin' another man's woman, or another man's crab trap!!!! Well I have messed with a few ladies in my day --- he-he --- but never a trap!

Well, back to the game - it is fun but never got a full pull. 
It just dont see possible --- I tell you what, it is lots of fun regardless of if u cants win it.

-tom


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I could never win the game either. I think it is not ever going to see anyone get a FULLPULL!!

Fun game, I agree!


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

I tell you what, I tried for a couple more hours last night and still no dice - hey Carl, can a lucky soul ever win this game?

soundin' lot like a tractor tease 2 these aging ears!
-tom
:furious:


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

*yahoooooooooooooo full pull*

i got a full pull in the 2wd truck class 303.8 now i'll try the other class thanks for the game later james


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

6 or 7 in the tires on the front 301 to 305 full pull the tractor is a lot harder i can only get at best 295 well still fun anyways later james


----------



## stevenb (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the game. My son is having fun with it!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

you think thats fun get americas a rmy 2.8 and play that. the tractor game is fun though :tractorsm


----------



## gokarterkid25 (Mar 9, 2011)

I suggest putting some sound in this game as without sound it is kinda boring just a suggestion and how often do you update?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Pulling Games « TurboSmoke.com

Updated Link


----------

